# Need Info, its urgent



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Need your valuable inputs.

I'm into Software Testing having exp of 8 Yrs.

Planning to apply for Canada Visa, and it seems 2173 is the appropriate NOC for Software Testing. Kindly suggest me the following:

1) Is it the right time to start the process as I have heard that the CAP is going to be filled soon, however, I've checked the points table and am eligible to apply as I score 70.

2) Do I really need any consultant to process my application?

3) How is the Software Testing market in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

DeepsIn said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your valuable inputs.
> 
> ...


Buddy, why not give it a shot. The cap this year is 1000 so no one can definitely tell when will it be filled. Worst case for you is that you'll lose documents courier fee in case cap is filled before your application is received. The documents you prepare now would also be handy for early application next year when Express Entry program opens in January 2015. 
The process is straightforward and thousands of people across the worked are doing it themselves with the support of forums such as these.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks very much, I would definitely go for it....

Please answer my last question 

"3) How is the Software Testing market in Canada?"


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DeepsIn said:


> Thanks very much, I would definitely go for it....
> 
> Please answer my last question
> 
> "3) How is the Software Testing market in Canada?"



Google is your friend...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Buddy, why not give it a shot. The cap this year is 1000 so no one can definitely tell when will it be filled. Worst case for you is that you'll lose documents courier fee in case cap is filled before your application is received. The documents you prepare now would also be handy for early application next year when Express Entry program opens in January 2015.
> The process is straightforward and thousands of people across the worked are doing it themselves with the support of forums such as these.


I have seen it express entry, you know whats that


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Google is your friend...



It absolutely amazes me how many people claim to work in IT but seem unable to use Google or find the GoC wbesite :noidea:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> It absolutely amazes me how many people claim to work in IT but seem unable to use Google or find the GoC wbesite :noidea:


Yes...thats human nature, we also have all the information available over the Internet. ..but still we are here in the forum to help each other with the same sets of information


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> I have seen in the cic site about this express entry from jan 2015 , does someone know whats that and how will it different from fsw program


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes...thats human nature, we also have all the information available over the Internet. ..but still we are here in the forum to help each other with the same sets of information



If someone wants to migrate doesn't it behoove them to do at least the basic work by themselves?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> If someone wants to migrate doesn't it behoove them to do at least the basic work by themselves?


Undoubtedly yes, but still we always feel having second opinion from other person and it confirms and boost our confidence level if someone else say yes to that... 
Theoretically , you are completely right..but practically , things somewhat differ


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Undoubtedly yes, but still we always feel having second opinion from other person and it confirms and boost our confidence level if someone else say yes to that...
> Theoretically , you are completely right..but practically , things somewhat differ


Be that as it may, if you don't show that you've at least made an effort to try to find information on your own, it makes you look really lazy.

I moved from Canada to the UK to get married. When I first found out that I was going to a new country, I took to the internet to see what my job options would be for me in the UK, based upon my training and experiences in Canada. I knew nobody in the UK who worked in my field of specialty, so I took it upon myself to do a Google search. I did _lots_ of reading online. I asked a work colleague of mine in Canada (who was from the UK) what my job prospects would be like. Hell, I even went so far as to inquire with my would-be regulatory body _and_ one of their approved training providers to see what was expected of me. In the end, I realised that there wasn't much hope for me without having to go and do a very lengthy apprenticeship (2 years _plus_ some course work... not interested, thank you very much), so now I'm re-training for something completely different but well within the scope of my abilities.


----------

